# Meat Thermometers



## sebanks (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi,

I'm in the market for a good meat thermometer, any recommendations? Are thermapens worth the extra cash?

Thanks!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I LOVE the Taylor model I have. If you're roasting, you don't want to repeatedly stick the instant-read in the meat or you'll lose juice. This one is like what Alton Brown uses: you insert the probe in the appropriate part of the meat and set the control to your desired temperature. (Be sure to back up 5-10 degrees for everything but poultry to account for the temperature rising during resting.) It beeps when the desired temperature is reached. I've had perfect results with it.

For grilling (and this is usually steaks, chicken breasts, tenderloins and smaller pieces) I use a digital Taylor instant-read. Works just fine.


----------



## TheHungryDrifter (Nov 29, 2015)

I haven't used a nicer, or more expensive model; seeing as my family likes to opt out for the cheapest things they can find. I will say that I believe investing in a good thermometer is worth while. My experience with run-of-the-mill, super cheap, thermometers has been awful! It's so embarrassing to serve food, that is undercooked, to guests. My suggestion is to definitely invest in a higher quality thermometer; the generic ones you find at places like Walmart, Safeway, Raleys, etc., are very inaccurate, and stop working after one or two uses.

***Edit: I just realized I misread your question. My apologies if what I said is redundant.


----------

